# Wasserfarn



## blackpainter (9. Juni 2012)

Habe Wasserfarn geschenkt bekommen.Was haltet ihr davon...vermehrt es sich stark?..ist das zu empfehlen?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wasserfarn*

Hi Reiner,

"Wasserfarn" kann vieles sein: Schwimmfarne (Salvinia-Arten), __ Sumpflappenfarn (Thelypteris), __ Pillenfarn (Pilularia) oder Kleefarne (Marsilea). Alles __ Farne die im Wasser wachsen.

Nehme aber mal an das wird ein Schwimmfarn sein, oder?

MfG Frank


----------



## blackpainter (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wasserfarn*

hy Frank.....ja es ist ein Schwimmfarn


----------



## Teicher (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wasserfarn*

He Reiner,  Schwimfarn schaut schön aus, wächst gut, aber leider nicht winterhart, man muß jedes Jahr neues kaufen.

Jimmy


----------



## MarkusP (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wasserfarn*

Nun, wenn man ein stark beleuchtetes Aquarium hat, läßt sich zumindest Salvinia molesta (der immer als S. natans verkauft wird) problemlos überwintern, geht dabei allerdings etwas zurück.

Andere Salviniaarten, wie z. B. S. cucullata oder S. oblongifolia sind etwas anspruchsvoller. 

Der echte S. natans ist einjährig und überwintert nur als Sporenkapsel im Teich, wird aber so gut wie nie im Handel angeboten. Im Handel kommen außerdem noch Salvinia auriculata (selten, da es sich auch hierbei meißt um S. molesta handelt) und S. minima vor, die beide auch gut im Aquarium überwintern können.

LG
Markus


----------



## Gladiator (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wasserfarn*

Ich hab auch Schwimmfarn, und wächst schön 


muss ihn aber im winter reinnehmen, das ist das doofe daran^^

mal schaun wenn er dann einen durchmesser von 1m hat, muss ich ihn im winter in badewanne tun


----------

